# CO2 bottles



## Tom72 (30 Mar 2021)

Hi, I am thinking of getting a dual CO2 regulator, I already have a small 40ltr tank running a single stage from a soda stream bottle. This will be for my 200ltr tank and I prefer to get a large exchangeable gas cylinder, so I have 2 questions really;
Do I need any specific type of CO2 cylinder, as I have seen kitchen grade and others so which should I go for?
I am in Leeds West Yorkshire, does any body know of a good supplier of CO2?
Thanks 
Tom


----------



## Zeus. (30 Mar 2021)

Tom72 said:


> Do I need any specific type of CO2 cylinder



Many folk use dated Fire Extinguisher (FE) 2Kg bottles, which can be picked up quite cheap once you find the right contact locally. I use Old FE bottles and I have 6.5Kg refillable ones



Tom72 said:


> I am in Leeds West Yorkshire, does any body know of a good supplier of CO2?



Just need to find a local supplier of CO2, CO2 is used for MIG welding and many Pubs, so one should be hard to find and many supply the hobby, I have a contract hire bottle which a paid for and just pop in and exchange it for a filled one when needed and pay for the CO2.


----------



## Tom72 (31 Mar 2021)

Thanks Zeus, I think I have found a place Co2 Bottle - Hydrostore I’m not sure what 6kg of gas looks like but I imagine it’s quite a lot. I’m weighing up buying a co2art off eBay at the moment 2nd hand which comes with a fire extinguisher, or if I should buy new.


----------



## Zeus. (31 Mar 2021)

I have a new one and one I got second hand, both work well, both CO2 Art.


----------



## Hanuman (1 Apr 2021)

Tom72 said:


> Thanks Zeus, I think I have found a place Co2 Bottle - Hydrostore I’m not sure what 6kg of gas looks like but I imagine it’s quite a lot. I’m weighing up buying a co2art off eBay at the moment 2nd hand which comes with a fire extinguisher, or if I should buy new.


I would be wary about buying a second hand Co2Art regulator from an unknown person. To start with the needle valve is really poor, then comes the solenoid which has  probably some use on it. If you go ahead I recommend you buy a better needle valve to replace the original one and also thoroughly check the solenoid rod to make sure it is in good working order. I just hope for you the set is well priced though.

I do have myself a Co2Art as well which I bought new. From the beginning I could tell that needle valve was crappy. Didn't bother changing it but I should have from day one, which I finally did a couple of weeks ago for something you can actually call a "needle valve".


----------



## Tom72 (1 Apr 2021)

Thanks for the advice. I’m just watching it at the moment, I do have my reservations but picking up a regulator cheap is tempting. I am erring towards a brand new one.


----------



## PARAGUAY (1 Apr 2021)

Thats what l would do @Tom72 heard loads of stories about disapointing results with cheap regulators. CO2 Art or purchase from  the UKAPS sponsers is probably best


----------



## Andy Pierce (1 Apr 2021)

Hanuman said:


> I do have myself a Co2Art as well which I bought new. From the beginning I could tell that needle valve was crappy. Didn't bother changing it but I should have from day one, which I finally did a couple of weeks ago for something you can actually call a "needle valve".


@Hanuman Which needle valve did you finally wind up going with?


----------



## Hanuman (1 Apr 2021)

Andy Pierce said:


> @Hanuman Which needle valve did you finally wind up going with?


I got myself a Swagelok needle valve, M Serie. New, those can be quite expensive but I got it 2nd hand from a guy that builds custom regulators and that is respected in the hobby.


----------



## Zeus. (1 Apr 2021)

Hanuman said:


> I would be wary about buying a second hand Co2Art regulator from an unknown person.



I very valid point, I got mine as a great deal with a complete 50 tank setup scaped, lights with CO2 reg for £50, so couldn't really go wrong. Buying new you do have the backup of the after care. The needle valves on mine seem OK never had an issue, however controlling the BPS just needs the slightest touch. So getting a better needle valve is always going to make life easier.


----------



## Tom72 (2 Apr 2021)

Have bought my New CO2 art kit and 3.4kg gas, so can’t wait for delivery. Typically discovered on my smaller tank the bazuka atomiser has developed a fault, and can’t add a replacement to my order. Thanks for the advice. Any Tips on fixing a leaking bazuka?


----------



## Hanuman (2 Apr 2021)

Tom72 said:


> any Tips on fixing a leaking bazuka?


I only had one. It crapped on me. It got clogged and the CO2 tubbing kept popping up even after cleaning the atomizer. I retired it. This seems to be recurrent with the diffuser and I have read many many stories exactly like mine.


----------



## Hanuman (2 Apr 2021)

Zeus. said:


> The needle valves on mine seem OK never had an issue, however controlling the BPS just needs the slightest touch. So getting a better needle valve is always going to make life easier.


It is ok until you actually spend time looking at it and realize that the flow of CO2 is not constant throughout the day. Before I changed mine I spend close to a month monitoring the flow morning and evening. I could see definitely flow variations on a daily basis. New or not this will happen with low grade needle valves such as those on Co2Art regulator or any low end Chinese regulator. I have 3 different regs from 3 different brands and all do that. I think this is due to pressure and temperature which moves ever so slightly the needle valve and also contracts/expands Orings thus generating flow fluctuations. There is a reason why you have highly specialized Orings and very tight tolerances in high end needle valves.

I think many people don't realize this but I think many of their problems starts with this CO2 fluctuations.


----------



## Zeus. (2 Apr 2021)

Hanuman said:


> It is ok until you actually spend time looking at it and realize that the flow of CO2 is not constant throughout the day. Before I changed mine I spend close to a month monitoring the flow morning and evening. I could see definitely flow variations on a daily basis. New or not this will happen with low grade needle valves such as those on Co2Art regulator or any low end Chinese regulator. I have 3 different regs from 3 different brands and all do that. I think this is due to pressure and temperature which moves ever so slightly the needle valve and also contracts/expands Orings thus generating flow fluctuations. There is a reason why you have highly specialized Orings and very tight tolerances in high end needle valves.
> 
> I think many people don't realize this but I think many of their problems starts with this CO2 fluctuations.


Never spent any time checking the flow rates, If it was anyone else posting this I would perhaps be a little blasé about this. But knowing @Hanuman does his 'homework' well, this is one area I will be looking into a little more


----------



## MrClockOff (2 Apr 2021)

Hanuman said:


> I got myself a Swagelok needle valve, M Serie. New, those can be quite expensive but I got it 2nd hand from a guy that builds custom regulators and that is respected in the hobby.


I found that CO2 Art needle valve is very unreliable and there is no way to set constant flow..
I so hope you could point exact model which would fit CO2 Art Pro series regulator e.g. Swagelok SS-4MG ?


----------



## Hanuman (2 Apr 2021)

MrClockOff said:


> I found that CO2 Art needle valve is very unreliable and there is no way to set constant flow..
> I so hope you could point exact model which would fit CO2 Art Pro series regulator e.g. Swagelok SS-4MG ?


The one I have I think is an SS-2MG4. You can even go for an S series which is even more precise.


----------



## Zeus. (2 Apr 2021)

Hanuman said:


> The one I have I think is an SS-2MG4



I did a search and they are not cheap, but like most thinks in life you pay for quality, but you have to know when the quality is needed and not some BS the sales person is on about.


----------



## Hanuman (3 Apr 2021)

Zeus. said:


> I did a search and they are not cheap, but like most thinks in life you pay for quality, but you have to know when the quality is needed and not some BS the sales person is on about.


They are not cheap no, but you can call that an actual needle valve. What you see on Co2Art regs those are not "needle valves". I call them nails.
There are other options other than Swagelok which also work very well. Here are threads on TPT that everyone should read on the subject:








						How to build a co2 regulator [56k!]
					

*** I want to start off by noting that there are almost limitless possibilities when it comes to putting one of these things together. You are by no means limited to using the parts or methods listed here. If you have a question about compatible parts or the quality of certain parts, just ask...




					www.plantedtank.net
				











						Precision flow valves selection for our CO2 pressurized...
					

Precision Metering valve, needle valve and flow control/controller  This is a new info thread, the old thread started in 2011, I have stopped adding info since 2014, six year passed.  The old metering valve selection thread  --Metering valve: Most are high precision flow rate control valves...




					www.plantedtank.net
				











						Metering(needle) valves selection for our CO2...
					

Post this just want to give some more options on choosing the right metering valves for our DIY CO2 rig build. please post a picture of the metering valve if you are the lucky guy have one of the valves from the bottom of the list.  also in this thread. *Solenoid valves selection *Adjust bubble...




					www.plantedtank.net
				




I don't recommend going out an buying new needle valves. They are way too expensive. A new high precison one can cost you easily >300 USD. Yes you read that right. I know a few guys that sell second hand ones. Their reputation precedes them so I am not worried about what comes from them.

Another great option is this needle valve for the Co2Art reg:





						Barstock High Precision Metering Needle Valve MFVS - Brass, 90 Degree Flow Pattern
					

Barstock High Precision Metering Needle Valve, Brass, 90 Degree Elbow - Valves meter Air Flow from 200mL/min to 21500 mL/min & Water Flow from 6 mL/min to 650 mL/min




					www.dakotainstruments.com
				



To that you need to add 2 nipples as an adaptors. One for the bubble counter if you use one and one for connecting the valve to the solenoid manifold.








						IHN-2N : Superlok 1/8" Male NPT Hex Nipple
					

Superlok Tube Fittings are produced under strict quality control using the highest quality raw materials. Positive material identification (PMI), rigorous testing and quality assurance procedures are the foundation of the Superlok brand. Superlok Tube Fittings tighten easily and are leak free...




					www.onehydraulics.com
				




All new will cost around ~100USD.


----------



## Hanuman (3 Apr 2021)

Some pics of the Dakota needle valve. I have been authorised to use the pictures by a fellow hobbyist.


----------



## Hanuman (3 Apr 2021)

And sorry, I just realized I am hi-jacking this thread. Apologies.


----------



## Tom72 (30 Mar 2021)

Hi, I am thinking of getting a dual CO2 regulator, I already have a small 40ltr tank running a single stage from a soda stream bottle. This will be for my 200ltr tank and I prefer to get a large exchangeable gas cylinder, so I have 2 questions really;
Do I need any specific type of CO2 cylinder, as I have seen kitchen grade and others so which should I go for?
I am in Leeds West Yorkshire, does any body know of a good supplier of CO2?
Thanks 
Tom


----------



## Andy Pierce (3 Apr 2021)

I have found that adding a secondary flow restrictor between the regulator and the needle valve can make life a lot easier for the needle valve.  I picked up one of these for cheap (£5) and was pretty happy with the difference it made:  Controlling aquarium CO2 | Fireplace aquarium
Recently I managed to pick up a high-tech porous metal flow restrictor from Mott and am REALLY happy with it. I almost don't even need the needle valve anymore: 








						Managing CO2 pressure - Fireplace aquarium
					

A Mott porous metal flow restrictor is a posh solution to fine-level control over CO2 delivery to a planted aquarium.



					niade.com
				



These are also not cheap but if you need really precise control over low flow CO2 these are amazing (I also have a HOKE MicroMite needle valve, but if I'm honest that has been disappointing - the cheapo needle-valve with bubble chamber combo does a better job than the HOKE).


----------



## MrClockOff (4 Apr 2021)

Hanuman said:


> Some pics of the Dakota needle valve. I have been authorised to use the pictures by a fellow hobbyist.
> View attachment 166242 View attachment 166243
> View attachment 166244 View attachment 166245


It seems I can’t find anything on fleabay and only options are by ordering from manufacturers directly from US.. my feeling is that the shipping cost will be equal to the price of the valve..


----------



## Zeus. (4 Apr 2021)

MrClockOff said:


> It seems I can’t find anything on fleabay and only options are by ordering from manufacturers directly from US.. my feeling is that the shipping cost will be equal to the price of the valve..



Will be more than cost of valve if buying single unit 

I have been doing some reading and do believe @Hanuman is on to something with the low spec needle valves most of us are using. Just a case of find a needle valve which is more suited to low volumes which sells in the UK. Yet to find anything which has a decent spec and PDF to confirm.


----------



## Hanuman (5 Apr 2021)

MrClockOff said:


> It seems I can’t find anything on fleabay and only options are by ordering from manufacturers directly from US.. my feeling is that the shipping cost will be equal to the price of the valve..


Yes they are rare.


Zeus. said:


> Will be more than cost of valve if buying single unit
> 
> I have been doing some reading and do believe @Hanuman is on to something with the low spec needle valves most of us are using. Just a case of find a needle valve which is more suited to low volumes which sells in the UK. Yet to find anything which has a decent spec and PDF to confirm.


This is well known among plant farmers or those who actually make their business to grow plants. Having proper constant and reliable CO2 flow is important and no low end CO2 nail valve can provide that.

If you guys need a contact of the person who sells custom made second regs/needle valves I can provide. PM.


----------



## Zeus. (6 Apr 2021)

Hanuman said:


> SS-2MG4.


We can get them in the UK Swagelock






Plus vat and delivery
Angle version POA




Female version




Brass a bit cheaper


----------



## Hanuman (7 Apr 2021)

Going stainless steel is purely a luxury if you have lots of cash to throw out of the windows then why not, but the chrome plated brass will do the exact same job. No differences there for our purposes. Looking at it more carefully mine is actually brass, not stainless steel so the model number is as the picture just above: B-2MA4.


----------



## MrClockOff (7 Apr 2021)

Hanuman said:


> Going stainless steel is purely a luxury if you have lots of cash to throw out of the windows then why not, but the chrome plated brass will do the exact same job. No differences there for our purposes. Looking at it more carefully mine is actually brass, not stainless steel so the model number is as the picture just above: B-2MA4.


Thanks, you just have answered my next question 😃 I think brass is more fragile material and it’s easier to screw up the thread. But being careful it should be no difference between two models.


----------



## Hanuman (7 Apr 2021)

I don’t know how you handle stuff but I don’t even see how you would manage to damage the brass one  unless hamering the valve or being a brute when screwing the valve. Brass is hard enough and most regulators are made out of brass as well. Remember these needle valves are lab or industrial grade valve. Beyond hardness the use of SS is also because in some instances these valves are used with high purity gases, or they are used in high pressure setups etc etc. Brass is prefectly fine for our use. SS is totally overkill IMO but if that makes people happy why not.


----------



## Zeus. (7 Apr 2021)

Brass vs Stainless Steel​
Quote
*Composition and Properties*
The best way to differentiate between brass and stainless steel is to know their composition. Brass is an alloy of copper and zinc, while steel is an alloy of iron, carbon, and chromium. Just by their base metal, you can easily tell which has suitable properties for particular applications. For instance, in terms of corrosion resistance, iron pales in comparison to copper. In fact, iron is the metal that makes ferrous metals rust fast.

Simply put, brass is generally more corrosion-resistant than stainless steel. While the addition of chromium to steel makes a whole lot of difference to its ability to resist rust, it is still susceptible to corrosion at some degree.

When it comes to electrical and thermal conductivity, brass outmatches stainless steel by fifteen times. It also has a higher thermal expansion coefficient, which makes it perfect for applications that involve extremely high temperatures, including furnaces and engines.

In terms of manufacturing cost, there’s no significant difference between brass and steel, although steel is much more difficult to machine than brass. Brass, after all, is well-known for its machinability, which is why it is the metal of choice for applications that require small, precise metal pieces, so steel doesn’t stand a chance.

Stainless steel, on the contrary, has a higher resistance to petroleum products and many acids than brass, and it can be passivated in either citric or nitric acid solutions. Some grades of stainless steel are also superior to brass in more-aggressive marine environments such as fast-moving currents.
Unquote

Brass may be a better choice for our needs esp if its also cheaper


----------



## papa_c (7 Apr 2021)

I would check out Camozzi RFO/RFU needle valves, I have retro fitted these to a CO2 Art regulator and they perform flawlessly.


----------



## MrClockOff (7 Apr 2021)

papa_c said:


> I would check out Camozzi RFO/RFU needle valves, I have retro fitted these to a CO2 Art regulator and they perform flawlessly.


Very affordable price  and all available on fleabay 👍 Do you remember exact model you have? I’m not very good on datasheets..


----------



## Zeus. (7 Apr 2021)

papa_c said:


> I would check out Camozzi RFO/RFU needle valves, I have retro fitted these to a CO2 Art regulator and they perform flawlessly.





MrClockOff said:


> Very affordable price  and all available on fleabay 👍 Do you remember exact model you have? I’m not very good on datasheets..



RS components for one do stock quite a few different brands of needle valves of very similar valves at competitive prices as these. However as @Hanuman points out they haven't been designed for the low flow rates we use, so although they may work they don't give the same level of control for the low flow rates as the quality needle value designed for low flow rates.


----------



## Hanuman (8 Apr 2021)

Exactly.
A valve is just a valve. You could also use a faucet valve for all that matters and open it an 8th of a millimeter. There you go, you got yourself a valve. Is that suitable. No, but it will let gas out.


----------



## MrClockOff (8 Apr 2021)

Zeus. said:


> RS components for one do stock quite a few different brands of needle valves of very similar valves at competitive prices as these. However as @Hanuman points out they haven't been designed for the low flow rates we use, so although they may work they don't give the same level of control for the low flow rates as the quality needle value designed for low flow rates.


Ah OK I can see now the difference and this explains the price too


----------



## Zeus. (8 Apr 2021)

Shame the option to upgrade to a higher spec needle valve isn't an option when buying new IMO. Requested a quote on a couple of the brass ones delivered.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (2 May 2021)

papa_c said:


> I would check out Camozzi RFO/RFU needle valves, I have retro fitted these to a CO2 Art regulator and they perform flawlessly.


Just exactly how do you dismantle the existing needle valves and replace them with better ones?


----------



## papa_c (2 May 2021)

Hey @REDSTEVEO 

Here's a couple of pictures of what I did, simply unscrewed the existing fittings from the solenoid and screwed in the replacement fittings using gas ptfe tape to seal then tested for leaks. Bought the fittings from ebay here is a link as an example

Straight Bsp Male to Male Nipples, Equal Male Full Range Bsp Nickel Plated Brass  | eBay

This is running into two diy reactors 2 into an EA 900. Also have exactly the same set up running into 2 30cm cubes and aquario diffusers.


----------



## REDSTEVEO (2 May 2021)

papa_c said:


> Hey @REDSTEVEO
> 
> Here's a couple of pictures of what I did, simply unscrewed the existing fittings from the solenoid and screwed in the replacement fittings using gas ptfe tape to seal then tested for leaks. Bought the fittings from ebay here is a link as an example
> 
> ...


I have emailed CO2 Supermarket with my question. I have a feeling there has to be a much simpler solution to that. Fiddling about with the primary needle valve on the solenoid possibly, reducing the pressure on the Splitter needle valves.

Not sure my DIY skills are up to the same as yours. But I might have to up my game if they don't provide a solution.

Thanks for the tip though. I'll post an update on what happens.


----------



## Tom72 (16 May 2021)

Hanuman said:


> And sorry, I just realized I am hi-jacking this thread. Apologies.


I think you should do this as an article for UKAPS,  the information you and Zeus have provided is excellent, it could also drive manufacturers to up the quality of the needles.


----------



## Courtneybst (16 May 2021)

Hanuman said:


> It is ok until you actually spend time looking at it and realize that the flow of CO2 is not constant throughout the day.


I thought it was just me! I've noticed this on my large tank, I thought I was going crazy. I even filmed 2 videos as a comparison. Without touching the needle valve at one point in the day the bubble rate was countable and then later on the day it was uncountable. I'm glad I'm not going crazy lol.


----------



## Tom72 (30 Mar 2021)

Hi, I am thinking of getting a dual CO2 regulator, I already have a small 40ltr tank running a single stage from a soda stream bottle. This will be for my 200ltr tank and I prefer to get a large exchangeable gas cylinder, so I have 2 questions really;
Do I need any specific type of CO2 cylinder, as I have seen kitchen grade and others so which should I go for?
I am in Leeds West Yorkshire, does any body know of a good supplier of CO2?
Thanks 
Tom


----------



## ForestDave (24 May 2021)

I went ahead and the Dakota version


Hanuman said:


> Some pics of the Dakota needle valve. I have been authorised to use the pictures by a fellow hobbyist.
> View attachment 166242 View attachment 166243
> View attachment 166244 View attachment 166245


Thanks for the recommendation Hanuman!

I ordered one of these and set it up 3 days ago. Although I bought it through a British company that Dakota recommended, as their international delivery charge was pretty expensive. I don't want to jump the gun but I am pretty sure my plants are looking much happier already. The ability to micro-tune the CO2 is amazing, previously I was set on a level that I'd given up messing with as it always went way out over or under what I wanted. The micro tuning on this valve is super precise, I haven't counted but half a turn only seems to change the ph by 0.1 ish. I've knocked my ph up by 0.2-0.3ph and the fish are happy and all is stable, I'm pretty sure now my cheapo PH meter was under reading when it said I was getting a 1ph drop.

If anyone in the UK wants to go down the same route the contact details are below. The valve was £104 posted and the nipples were about £16 posted. I got a cheap nipple for the bubble counter and a higher rated one for the valve, not sure if this was overkill but there was just a few quid in it. Cache may sell the nipples but I had already ordered them when I purchased the valve.

Simon Briggs
Cache Instrumentation
sales@cacheuk.com
BARSTOCK METERING VALVE. code VM1-BB-6A

You'll need 2x nipples as well which Cache may sell but I'd already ordered some from the company below.
*NERO Pipeline Connections Ltd*
https://www.nero.co.uk/

NPT Hexagon Nipple 3000LB 316 Stainless Steel - 1/8" NPT HEXAGON NIPPLE 3000LB 316/L STAINLESS STEEL 3HN02N
NPT Hexagon Nipple 150LB 316 Stainless Steel - 1/8" NPT HEXAGON NIPPLE NIPPLE MALE/MALE 150LB 316 STAINLESS STEEL HN02N


----------



## MrClockOff (30 May 2021)

ForestDave said:


> I went ahead and the Dakota version
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation Hanuman!
> 
> ...


May I ask you @ForestDave which model did you get?






						Barstock High Precision Metering Needle Valve MFVS - Brass, 90 Degree Flow Pattern
					

Barstock High Precision Metering Needle Valve, Brass, 90 Degree Elbow - Valves meter Air Flow from 200mL/min to 21500 mL/min & Water Flow from 6 mL/min to 650 mL/min




					www.dakotainstruments.com
				




 Is it with the lowest flow rate? 6AMV1120 Maximum Flow Rate: Air - 200 mL/min, Water - 6 mL/min, 0.042 Orifice, 0.0008 Cv?

Cheers


----------



## ForestDave (30 May 2021)

MrClockOff said:


> May I ask you which model did you get?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. Lowest flow rate. The code I listed is what you need to quote to the supplier. It’s taken all the stress out of getting the CO2 set correctly. I wish I’d bought it when I started.


----------



## MrClockOff (30 May 2021)

@ForestDave thanks a lot! Me as a newbie to CO2 regulator I was trying to resolve my issue trough the support and I almost gave up until I saw this post 🙏


----------



## ForestDave (30 May 2021)

Unscrewing the valve took a bit of torque. This was the most stressful bit. I used an exact sized open ended spanner on the edge of the solenoid unit and it broke the threadlock seal in the end. It did need a good bit of welly though!


----------



## ForestDave (30 May 2021)

MrClockOff said:


> @ForestDave thanks a lot! Me as a newbie to CO2 regulator I was trying to resolve my issue trough the support and I almost gave up until I saw this post 🙏


I messed around with a cheap EBay ones at first and then thought a CO2 Art one would sort me out, then coughed up for this. I feel that the site needs a section which lists the basic starting kit for a high tech setup. I thought I’d be able to do it on the cheap but got that wrong! It’s not too bad though I suppose. there’s plenty of more expensive hobbies out there.


----------



## MrClockOff (30 May 2021)

ForestDave said:


> Unscrewing the valve took a bit of torque. This was the most stressful bit. I used an exact sized open ended spanner on the edge of the solenoid unit and it broke the threadlock seal in the end. It did need a good bit of welly though!


Did you literally hold the solenoid with the spanner and the needle valve with another spanner to undo it? Sound very stressful 😳
What did you use to seal the nipples?


----------



## ForestDave (30 May 2021)

There is nothing to grip a spanner onto with the CO2 Art solenoid. I tried just holding it with my hand and using a spanner on the needle valve which had a nut shape to grip on. It felt like that would twist the solenoid body too much plus it was bonded really well. By putting a spanner on the  edge of the solenoid where the nipple attaches the force is focused on breaking the sealant not twisting the solenoid body. It came away nicely doing that. 
I used some 








						Flomasta  Pipe Thread Seal 50g
					

Order online at Screwfix.com. Pipe thread seal with high mechanical resistance. For use with all metal threads. Prevents loosening of vibrating parts. Solvent and water-resistant once cured. Easy to dissassemble with hand tools. Prevailing torque: 45-50Nm. Breakaway torque: 45-55Nm. FREE next...



					www.screwfix.com
				




You don’t need to fully tighten it. To fully tighten mine with ptfe tape left it crooked. I could have used more tape and tried again but the thread sealant is great and once it’s set you don’t need to worry about it getting knocked loose. I’ve used it on outside taps before, where you want the tap sitting nice and square but there’s too much thread. You get it as tight as you can and turn it back a fraction of a turn to where you want it. It goes off quick but give it a couple of hours or a day to be safe. I tried unscrewing a tap after 10mins a few months back and it had already stuck solid! Obviously be careful and keep the end clean, you don’t want it oozing into the reg.


----------



## MrClockOff (31 May 2021)

@ForestDave may I ask you on what aquarium size are you using this new Dakota needle valve? Just want to make sure that the max needle valve flow is more than enough for my 80L..


----------



## ForestDave (31 May 2021)

MrClockOff said:


> @ForestDave may I ask you on what aquarium size are you using this new Dakota needle valve? Just want to make sure that the max needle valve flow is more than enough for my 80L..


I've got a 200l tank and there's plenty of adjustment either way. I think it would cover all domestic tank volumes with ease.


----------



## MrClockOff (31 May 2021)

ForestDave said:


> I've got a 200l tank and there's plenty of adjustment either way. I think it would cover all domestic tank volumes with ease.


Thanks a lot @ForestDave 🙏 Just waiting for response from Simon 👍


----------



## ForestDave (31 May 2021)

The delivery took about 2 weeks.
BARSTOCK METERING VALVE. code VM1-BB-6A

Maximum Flow Rate: Air - 200 mL/min, Water - 6 mL/min, 0.042 Orifice, 0.0008 Cv

👍


----------

